# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Kalpa Pharmaceuticals, India

## snowman

Just wondering your opinion on this lab...

----------


## crunkee

I just finished a 12 week cycle of Test E from them .. Im not sure the quality because it was my first TesT cycle. so id like to hear other peoples opinion.. Id say maybe a lil underdosed

----------


## evander87

I've used their products for PCT as well and their Clen and Var. Got good results from all but I haven't run other UGLs for those compounds to compare. I think the results I got are worth the price for sure.

----------


## Scabtree

Yes; for sure they are price well and definitely work; I not certain of the quality or if the dosage is correct, but it works.

----------


## Buster Brown

I just received a fair amount of their product (couldn't beat the price) and was happy to see that all the vials were all full and at the same level. I hate when you get a little over 8 cc's from a 10 cc vial.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> I just received a fair amount of their product (couldn't beat the price) and was happy to see that all the vials were all full and at the same level. I hate when you get a little over 8 cc's from a 10 cc vial.


you always lose 0.5-1cc from multiple draws/shots (you lose some in the pin everytime). never expect to get a full 10ml out of a 10ml vial (not unless it has some extra)

----------


## Buster Brown

You def do lose some from the multiple draw no matter how careful you are. I had a few vials from a well known lab that weren't equal and clearly underfilled. That was all I was trying to point out. So the fact that you lose a little on your own and the bottle is underfilled can be inconvenient if you don't plan accordingly.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> You def do lose some from the multiple draw no matter how careful you are. I had a few vials from a well known lab that weren't equal and clearly underfilled. That was all I was trying to point out. So the fact that you lose a little on your own and the bottle is underfilled can be inconvenient if you don't plan accordingly.


Ohh ok good, just pointing it out incase someone new to this was here reading or didnt think of it.

yep plan ahead!
if you want 12 wk cycle at 2ml ew and think off ill have more then half of the 3rd 10ml vial left...nope you have just enought to run a good 12-13wk cycle safely.

----------


## crunkee

ah yes yes .. I overlooked it being my 1st real cycle.. i wont next time.. makes sense but not many point it out to newbies

----------


## GnarKill

How is the packaging from kalpa? crimps good on vials?

----------


## honeysingh2

hopefull you are not buying it from some member on here

----------


## GnarKill

i was looking into dragon pharma and found a lot of people had problems with caps being loose.. no-bueno.

----------


## GnarKill

> hopefull you are not buying it from some member on here


talkin to me?

----------


## honeysingh2

> talkin to me?


Yea bro

----------


## GnarKill

what does that have to do with the thread let alone anything?

----------


## honeysingh2

> what does that have to do with the thread let alone anything?


cause i just got scammed by a member on this forum who was selling kalpa. If you have a local dealer dont worry, pass my comment.

----------


## GnarKill

preciate it.

----------


## snowman

> cause i just got scammed by a member on this forum who was selling kalpa. If you have a local dealer dont worry, pass my comment.


No one should be selling anything gear on this website, IF what you are saying is true, you should tell a moderator about it, so he ( the person that try selling you something) can be banned from this website.

----------


## Far from massive

> No one should be selling anything gear on this website, IF what you are saying is true, you should tell a moderator about it, so he ( the person that try selling you something) can be banned from this website.


Agreed, however there is something fishy going on as the person making the accusation only has 5 posts which would make it kinda tough for anyone to contact them to sell them AAS. Now if he bought it from someone he knows from the gym who happens to be a member here thats really not a concern of this website unless they are also selling by PM etc....although it still sux...hate rip-offs

----------


## canadianjuice

Sucks to get scammed

----------


## Bigjerdog

> i was looking into dragon pharma and found a lot of people had problems with caps being loose.. no-bueno.


When DP first came out there was a incident where a few guys got some badly crimped tops and they almost looked rusted. After looking into it they determined someone was trying to package as DP and it wasn't. I've seen incredible results with DP and the cut mix in particular is unreal. give it a go you won't have problems.

----------


## GnarKill

Thank you! All I was lookin for!!! Haha.. DP over kalpa?

----------


## GymRat96744

> Thank you! All I was lookin for!!! Haha.. DP over kalpa?


Haha that's been the million dollar question for a few days now. I'm still wondering too. I'm on Kalpa right now.

----------


## GnarKill

> Haha that's been the million dollar question for a few days now. I'm still wondering too. I'm on Kalpa right now.


any experience with DP? mainly the E 250?

----------


## GymRat96744

> any experience with DP? mainly the E 250?


No never heard of DP. Sorry bro

----------


## Chief N~

I received some Kalpa 250mg/ml Test Cypionate and some Kalpa 20mg Tadalafil pills recently. The Tadalafil is bunk or either extremely underdosed.

Hopefully the Test will at least have 200mg/ml in it, but who knows. I can't help but think that if one product is a lie, then others might be as well. On the bright side, I'm sure it is easier for any lab
to whip up some Testosterone than it is for them to make actual cialis. Any thoughts on this?

----------


## GnarKill

Got my ai from AR-R .. waiting on test e 250 from dragon pharma and my pct(nolva and clomid) No clue how long till i actually get it in hand. I've heard good and bad about dp but as with any company.. the more you produce the more nay sayers there will be.. you have 100 products, 10 will be dissatisfied.. you have 1000, 100 dissatisfied. i figure its worth a try. im going to make a thread on my cycle (since itll be my first legit) with week to week thoughts and results.. could be a week could be a month.

----------


## GnarKill

> When DP first came out there was a incident where a few guys got some badly crimped tops and they almost looked rusted. After looking into it they determined someone was trying to package as DP and it wasn't. I've seen incredible results with DP and the cut mix in particular is unreal. give it a go you won't have problems.


as you can see by my pic i have no problem cutting lmao.. always been able to cut weight super quick..(i can also put a basket ball on my stomach within a ****in week if i dont watch what im eating =) just lookin to pack on a few more lbs of muslce. Im 5'7" 175. (was about 155 in the pic)

----------


## mgambino310

I think I'm giving KalpA a go in feb , I hear good things I'm running their test e and some winny tabs, any feedback on the two ?

----------


## cro

all day DP is the best.i back DP/KALPA/PG


> When DP first came out there was a incident where a few guys got some badly crimped tops and they almost looked rusted. After looking into it they determined someone was trying to package as DP and it wasn't. I've seen incredible results with DP and the cut mix in particular is unreal. give it a go you won't have problems.

----------


## cro

never heard of DP ?were you been.jump on the bus you will be very pleased

----------

